# Puzzle1: a 2d twisty puzzle game



## Portponky (Sep 21, 2010)

I have made a 2d twisty puzzle game and I thought it might be of interest around these parts so here you go.

Features

Twisty puzzle action
Built in timer and averager (including DNF) which you can copy paste
Fully editable colour scheme with a cool dial thing
Ten twisty puzzles built in, including a hungarian rings style puzzle.
Puzzles are specified in a fairly simple xml format so you can make your own...
Windows version at the moment but linux / mac a possibility

Screenshots here!


Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler











Download the beast
Download windows version

Instructions

open a puzzle
click scramble
left/right click on the brown handles until all the colours line up
go back to step 2

This is the first version so if you find any bugs or have any feature requests please let me know and I'll see what I can do. Have fun.


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 21, 2010)

pretty interesting from the pictures i see

how come when you click a circle it highlights? and you should add the option of turning the sides the different way its kinda irritating to click that thing 3 times to get to the right place you want it


----------



## Portponky (Sep 21, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> how come when you click a circle it highlights?



That is marking which you can turn off in the options menu. I think it should be off by default but I might have messed that up. It's just to allow you to highlight some pieces to keep track of them.




> you should add the option of turning the sides the different way its kinda irritating to click that thing 3 times to get to the right place you want it



Left click = anticlockwise
Right click = clockwise


----------

